# Runner's High



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

So I've been trying to exercise more regularly recently. Today was my 6th day of running in 12 days (I try to run 20 minutes every other day now). I'm starting to believe that this so called "runner's high" is a real thing- I can feel it.

Today after running, I felt so full of energy, determined to get stuff done, and just generally at ease of how things are going... I haven't felt this in months now. Battling this state of depression, one jog at a time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran five miles tonight - it's winter and I may be underdressing, but I still overheat and sweat like crazy. The cold takes it out of you :lol.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Runner's high is simply amazing. It is one of the few highs that is natural and healthy with many advantages that outweigh the disadvantages. While I'm jogging or running, I feel like I'm temporarily escaping from all of my problems. After I finish, I always feel less foggy headed and overall lighter spirited.

I currently have to hold back a bit because of a stress fracture. Jog/run a few extra miles for me.


----------



## HeyJuliet (Feb 22, 2013)

Running is awesome!  I've definitely experienced runner's high a myriad of times. One time, a 5-mile study break turning into a 12-mile long run due to runner's high. Unfortunately, I haven't run in three weeks and have been making up so many excuses to not run. Here's to hoping I can get back into the groove of it. Keep up the great work!


----------



## imgonnadiealone (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm running too. This is one of the best things in my life. It's like all my problems disappear for a while.


----------



## dreadwiler (Jul 17, 2012)

emdew said:


> So I've been trying to exercise more regularly recently. Today was my 6th day of running in 12 days (I try to run 20 minutes every other day now). I'm starting to believe that this so called "runner's high" is a real thing- I can feel it.
> 
> Today after running, I felt so full of energy, determined to get stuff done, and just generally at ease of how things are going... I haven't felt this in months now. Battling this state of depression, one jog at a time.


There's a definite addiction one develops after running regularly for a while. I know my body starts to crave the feeling it gets immediately after a run when I am on the verge of feeling sick, but starting to recover. There's also the mental effects of running that I start to rely on (boost in mood, confidence, etc), and I actually feel worse when I can't run.

There is a distinction, although correct me if I'm wrong, between this addiction to running, and a purely euphoric high you achieve during an intense longer workout. Only a few times (in the realm of running 10+ miles) have I reached a state where I suddenly feeling like I'm floating along, no longer feeling the pain or exhaustion, and barely feeling my feet hit the ground. It's like an inner numbness that doesn't affect your running, just your perception of your body. It allows you to forget that your muscles are being pushed to their limits and beyond, and allows you to just keep pushing.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I haven't really been running regularly for too long, started a month ago. but yeah. I do feel the desire to go and run. Usually feel differently halfway through, but the drive is there.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I think I'll cheat and use caffeine.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

PickleNose said:


> I think I'll cheat and use caffeine.


Fighting games do this for me. A "fighter's high" I guess?


----------



## morrgie (Feb 6, 2013)

i love that good feeling after running or exercising, i probably wouldn't do it if it didn't make me feel good...


----------

